# 3g iPhone available for outright purchase?



## david2673 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know if the 3g iPhone will be available for outright purchase without a plan? If so any idea of costs?


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

I spoke with a rogers customer service rep today, and she said it would be available to buy without a plan, although the price has yet to be released.


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

it should be less than $650, some one on hofo worked it out, get the iphone on 3 yrs on voice only, after 30 days, cancel the contract for $400 it works about to a few dollars under $650.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

AT&T has released it's outright purchase price:

$499 for the 8GB
$599 for the 16GB

Chances are it will be the same on Rogers.


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

Spoke with a Rogers rep today and their price for those not eligible for an upgrade yet was $3,500. Although she said that was likely to change.

Is anyone else in the same situation where they just upgraded their phone recently?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

WHAT? $3500? Do you mean $350?


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

lostmyphone said:


> Spoke with a Rogers rep today and their price for those not eligible for an upgrade yet was $3,500. Although she said that was likely to change.
> 
> Is anyone else in the same situation where they just upgraded their phone recently?


rofl for $3,500.00 I hope you are getting gold plated with some diamond or crystal from Swarovski on it


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

I just spoke to my friend, he also told me he spoke face to face with a Rogers rep and he also told him it was $3500 to buy the phone outright. I repeatedly asked him if what he was hearing was correct and the rep said yes.


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

no way in hell will it be $3500.

They would become a laughing stock, even the uneducated consumer public would think it absurd.

$600 seems possible, $800 seems silly...but they may try it.


----------



## 1frozencanuck (Feb 3, 2005)

*outright*

Remember the scene from the movie "Little Nicky" involving Hitler and the pineapples? I'm pretty sure Roger's pricing will be somewhat inline with that scene.......:lmao:


----------



## kkapoor (Jan 17, 2006)

The cheapest non-contract iPhone purchase is currently in Switzerland I believe.

As per Swisscom's website you can get a pay as you go iPhone without contract for CHF 519 and CHF 619 respectively this equates to about US$500 and US$600. Swisscom Press Release

I think it's still locked though. However, given the pre-release versions of the Activation iTunes all over the web I don't think unlocking these phones is going to be that difficult. Let's wait and see.

I definitely don't want to sign a 3 year contract with new mobile operators on the horizon and I definitely want an unlocked iPhone since I travel to the U.K. and Russia a lot and pop in a local pay as you go SIM when I'm in those countries.


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

uPhone said:


> WHAT? $3500? Do you mean $350?


No, they definitely told me $3500. All I want to do is add data to my current plan


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

lostmyphone said:


> Spoke with a Rogers rep today and their price for those not eligible for an upgrade yet was $3,500. Although she said that was likely to change.
> 
> Is anyone else in the same situation where they just upgraded their phone recently?


Do people just post crap? Do you guys spend all day making things up?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> Do people just post crap? Do you guys spend all day making things up?


The $3,500 is probably on the Roger's system because there needs to be a price associated with the product. Once pricing is announced, the $3,500 will be corrected. It's set high deliberately so that no one stupidly buys one (until the price is corrected). Pretty standard practice.


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

Macified said:


> The $3,500 is probably on the Roger's system because there needs to be a price associated with the product. Once pricing is announced, the $3,500 will be corrected. It's set high deliberately so that no one stupidly buys one (until the price is corrected). Pretty standard practice.


I just find it weird that they don't have a price yet when it is two days before launch.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

I just phoned 2 Rogers stores in town this morning and they both said it will not be available for purchase at time of launch.

1 said they have no idea if/when it will
The other speculated 6 months

That being said, I think all this tells us is that they still don't know jack about pooh. Neither of them had even heard, nor would comment on the press release this morning.

The one guy I spoke with initially said "we would not find out until our briefing tomorrow morning." When I asked for clarification on that statement later in the call, he kinda backtracked and said "...or Friday morning. I don't know when they are going to tell us"


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So call back.

But you can take their word for it that they really don't know how things work until someone tells them.

Remember that stores aren't Rogers, they just sell for Rogers and are independents. Unless they read the same press releases you do, and wait for Rogers to say how it works, you know more than they do.




Drizzx said:


> I just phoned 2 Rogers stores in town this morning and they both said it will not be available for purchase at time of launch.
> 
> 1 said they have no idea if/when it will
> The other speculated 6 months
> ...


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

i heard its 

$1 dollar

plus 698 in system fees


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

HowEver said:


> So call back.
> 
> But you can take their word for it that they really don't know how things work until someone tells them.
> 
> Remember that stores aren't Rogers, they just sell for Rogers and are independents. Unless they read the same press releases you do, and wait for Rogers to say how it works, you know more than they do.


I completely agree with you. I didn't mean to imply they knew and just were not telling, only that they are just as much in the dark as we are on a lot of this stuff.


----------

